
Crazy Post Processing Color Effects to Change Your Three.js Game Ambiance - jetienne2
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2014/04/24/crazy-post-processing-color-effects-to-change-your-game-ambiance-with-threex-dot-coloradjust-game-extension-for-three-dot-js/
======
bhouston
The sepia, monochrome, thermal, nightvision are really awesome. I can imagine
a lot of game engine use cases for them, especially since there are nice
transitions.

